# waiting patiently.......



## eugene86 (27 Nov 2006)

So I started the recruiting process in February. Passed all their tests.(at first they misplaced some of my documents which delayed the process...but they found them) Went to ACS (which was fun). found out mid-august that I passed for Pilot and now I am waiting for my offer. This is the most difficult part so far. I really want to begin! Right now I'm working part-time at Niagara Helicopters and studying partime at Brock. but I just can't stop thinking about it. Reading some of the boards on here has given me some hope though. 

This is my first post here....hopefully being a member here can calm the anticipation


----------



## Astrodog (27 Nov 2006)

Im in the same boat, I'm assuming your file went to the 14th boards? If so sit tight because the waiting isn't over yet! Agreed that ACS was a blast, what entry program are you gunning for? best of luck  


edit: welcome aboard!


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Nov 2006)

Welcome in the club.


Ive been on my procedure since January 15Th...should have been enrolled on November 6 but they made a mistake..and now I'm also waiting. There is still hope dont worry


----------



## Quyen (27 Nov 2006)

Also in the same boat. Did ACS back in august.


----------



## eugene86 (27 Nov 2006)

I'm in the CEOTP, don't know what you mean by the 14th boards......


----------



## eugene86 (4 Dec 2006)

OK, so airnav was my third choice, and today I got an offer for it, but at ACS I failed to meet the standard for AirNav but passed for pilot. so what was the point of ACS... I guess you have to get used to that kind of thing in the military.   A month ago they gave me an offer for my second choice, armour officer (I'd rather command a tank that sit and control the air space), for the second time. The recruiter said my chances to get an offer for pilot is  very very slim, that may be true but I'm gonna tough it out, I have a passion for being in the air, being  in control, and most of all to be in the Canadian Air Force!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Dec 2006)

Wwwhhhhaaaaattttt was that?


----------



## Mithras (4 Dec 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Wwwhhhhaaaaattttt was that?



It is a riddle, you know like the one in the "Hobbit", if you solve it you get a fancy ring.


----------



## spud (4 Dec 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Wwwhhhhaaaaattttt was that?



Read like mushroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom tea....


----------



## old man neri (4 Dec 2006)

eugene86 said:
			
		

> OK, so airnav was my third choice, and today I got an offer for it, but at ACS I failed to meet the standard for AirNav but passed for pilot. so what was the point of ACS... I guess you have to get used to that kind of thing in the military.   A month ago they gave me an offer for my second choice, armour officer (I'd rather command a tank that sit and control the air space), for the second time. The recruiter said my chances to get an offer for pilot is  very very slim, that may be true but I'm gonna tough it out, I have a passion for being in the air, being  in control, and most of all to be in the Canadian Air Force!



First of all you should know there is a difference between an air navigator and an airspace controller. You seem to be confusing the two, of course it is hard to tell as you are not exactly the most well spoken individual I have met.

Secondly if you don't want airnav and only want a pilot then it is a moot point if you got an offer or if you passed the airnav test or not. Be for warned; rumour has it that the pilot trade is closed until april at the earliest so have a back up plan. In any case the best advices is of course this......talk to your recruiter.

Cheers.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Dec 2006)

eugene86 said:
			
		

> OK, so airnav was my third choice, and today I got an offer for it, but at ACS I failed to meet the standard for AirNav but passed for pilot. so what was the point of ACS... I guess you have to get used to that kind of thing in the military.   *A month ago they gave me an offer for my second choice, armour officer (I'd rather command a tank that sit and control the air space), for the second time*. The recruiter said my chances to get an offer for pilot is  very very slim, that may be true but I'm gonna tough it out, *I have a passion for being in the air, being  in control, and most of all to be in the Canadian Air Force! *



Either you have a split personality that has very different plans and desires in the CF or...you just confused a bunch of people...whats up?

AirNav does not control the airspace.  They navigate it.

Are you thinking AEC (Aerospace Controller)?  

Do you mind clarifying your post some?

Oh and FWIW...AECs can be part of AWACS....so...being in the air (check) being in control (check) and being in the Air Force (check) yup....might want to relook that AEC stuff over again eh?  ;D There's a decent video on the CF Recruiting website...AEC...OUTCAN postings...hmmmmmm.

And just for dirt...

http://www.e3a.nato.int/

MRM


----------



## spud (4 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Either you have a split personality that has very different plans and desires in the CF or...you just confused a bunch of people...whats up?
> 
> AirNav does not control the airspace.  They navigate it.
> Are you thinking AEC (Aerospace Controller)?
> Do you mind clarifying your post some?



Perhaps he is going in that new trade...........part Pilot...part Air Nav........."Back Seat Pilot"   ??? 


potato


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Dec 2006)

Ya, sorta confusing...might just wanna wait for him to come back and clarify...although you can smell it in the air sometimes...a pile on...lol


----------



## eugene86 (6 Dec 2006)

ok, so I've been trying to get on this site since last night (my PC froze everytime I tried) and this is my first chance to reply to your comments.  you see my computer froze right after I posted and I didn't proof read (can you tell I wrote it out of frustration)... I read it again and I understand all the confusion so I'm going to clarify. 

 My choices were 1. Pilot 2. Air Nav and 3. Armour Officer. So far I've gotten 2 offers for Armour officer and 1 for air Nav. I know the difference btw airnav and air space controller. Its just most people going into the air force for pilot usually have airnav and AEC as their 2nd and 3rd choice. But I would rather be an armour officer than an AEC. AEC was never one of my choices.

 I posted this because I didn't understand how I could get an offer for AirNav even though I failed to meet the requirements at Air Crew Selection. and yes I have spoken to my Recruiter and the pilot trade is closed right now. They have a lot of candidates and he said its very competitive, and the best thing to do is wait.

 I very much want to be in the CF as a Pilot. My buddy is going in for Armour because he likes tanks...I like Helicopters,  and yes we know we don't choose what vehicle we end up in.

hope that clarified it a bit....sorry for the confusion


----------



## rounder199 (17 Dec 2006)

I'm also on that wait list having passed aircrew in Aug. Half of the people I went there with have received offers so far.  

Since we may have to wait until April, I will be looking to upgrade my file.  Can a recruiter let me know what would make my file stronger and separate me from the pack? My marks were so-so but I went to a top notch school, have lots of leadership experience and a few years job experience in a role that requires responsibility and management.  

I have decided to start ground school/flying lessons in January to show initiative while working.  Is there anything else I could be doing with my time to increase my odds such as finding a job associated with flying?  Does volunteering help the file?  Are there specific places I could be helping out at?    

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Dec 2006)

rounder199 said:
			
		

> I'm also on that wait list having passed aircrew in Aug. Half of the people I went there with have received offers so far.
> 
> Since we may have to wait until April, I will be looking to upgrade my file.  Can a recruiter let me know what would make my file stronger and separate me from the pack? My marks were so-so but I went to a top notch school, have lots of leadership experience and a few years job experience in a role that requires responsibility and management.
> 
> ...



You had your chance and it was called the CFAT and the Interview.


----------



## Barracuda13 (19 Dec 2006)

Hey guys

i'm also still waiting for the call, although they said  that they are not sure if my file got to the selection board on time (nov14th) and they don t say when the next boards are, so it might be a couple of months for me until I hear something


----------



## LeonTheNeon (19 Dec 2006)

The next general staff officer selection boards are 12 Jan 2007.


----------



## Saorse (19 Dec 2006)

Everyone else seems to have nice stories that I enjoy reading, so I thought I'd throw my own on up here! 

I had my ROTP interview today! It went fantastically well; I don't think I could have wished for anything more. My three chosen occupations are Military Police, Intelligence, and Logistics. MP is impossible because the conference for _next_ year's group was held _this_ year, yet that's okay.  I was told Intelligence is a real competitive field, yet he did say I would be competitive for it, which is awesome. The interviewer said if I didn't get offered at least a position in Logistics, he would be surprised, which made me light up! He did say he's seen a very qualified individual not get a job offer before because of no vacancies, so I'm by no means in: I did all I could on my part though! 

Here's to hearing back in March, yay or nay!


----------



## Meridian (21 Jan 2007)

Congrats!  RMC is very competitive.

Back when I was accepted, we were given numbers such that 3000 applicants had their files forwarded for Board review,  and only 300~ total were accepted that year.    Now, that wasn't exactly direct from CFRG, but, it's what we were told....    But cross your fingers!   The Forces also seem to have opened up Civy U acceptances as of late (just general impression), so there is always that.  Ensure you apply to a few other Universities!


----------



## flaps_at_10 (28 Jan 2007)

Well, here I am after trying for almost two years, partly my fault for having a busy work schedule....

I went through Air Crew Selection and DCIEM for medicals last december and now I wait.....  but the question is for how long?

I have been hounding the recruiting centre since january and all they can/will tell me is that I am waiting for a board, which will sit anywhere from march 31 - march 31st???

I know there are a bunch of ocurses starting in St Jean but I have nothing else.

So I am coming here to see if anyone else is in the same boat or if they know of any other info.


----------



## Barracuda13 (17 Feb 2007)

hey flaps, my situation is similar to yours i guess, although i went thru acs in september and they said my file missed the nov board by couple of days so now there s a bit of a gap between the boards , i'm waiting for the late march or early april board too. I first started my application last feb so it's been exactly a year but there has been a lot of delays. 
when i called the CFRC they said expect no calls before april but i like to call and disturb them once in a while  ;D


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT (21 Feb 2007)

So yea...i don't know if this is just for the air ppl out there...but i thought i'd share some good news with the forum. I've been waiting over 12 months (a whole year, to the layperson) for my application to be put through. Almost every obstacle you can run into hit me right in the head. But  i kept going and getting more excited regardless. After my presec clearance and second interview (the first one expired after 6 months) I waited another month, and finally, about 30minutes ago... I got the call!!!!!! So i'm going to take an hour off of work to go down to the armouries and get enrolled. So yea I want to encourage you all out there that are still patiently waiting....it could take forever, or even just weeks, but no matter how long it takes...keep it up, you'll eventually get the call


----------



## safeboy43 (23 Feb 2007)

Congrats, Canadian Ghost. Your perseverance will serve you well in BMQ.


Cheers


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks twitch...I can't wait. And to all you still waiting...mad props for stickin to it!!


----------



## WinterJet (26 Feb 2007)

Heh, we can do little else. Though it is a little disconcerting when last week I was told one week and this week I was told three weeks. But c'est ca la vie, and it just means more time in the gym to get ready.


----------



## Happydiver (26 Feb 2007)

I might actually have the record for waiting patiently for that call for pilot training.  I've wanted to fly since I was 10 and when I was 19 went through the process to be told that due to a medical condition, I couldn't be a pilot but was acceptable as an air navigator.  I spent some time in the military (won't go into that long story) got out, did a lot of other things but was always wistfully looking to the sky at the planes flying by.

October 2005, I started the process again with MARS and MARE as my choices since I'm currently employed with the Coast Guard.  My old medical condition became an issue and I was to see a civilian specialist and forward the results to the recruiters.  Lo and behold, the specialist couldn't find a thing!  Shortening up the story, I was able to place Pilot as my first choice, attended and passed ASC in late Sep 06.  21 Feb 07, 21 years since I was told I couldn't, I got the call saying the boards had approved my application to become a Canadian Forces Pilot.  All I'm currently waiting on is my enrollment date and joining instructions for Basic in St Jean.

Take heart anyone waiting for the process to wind it's way through a sometimes tortuous route.  If you're a good candidate, everyone will be pulling for you.  The recruiters, especially in Vancouver, are awesome and don't always receive the accolades they deserve.  Once you're in the military, you'll become well acquainted with the term 'Hurry up and wait'.

Anyways, pass or fail, for me at least I'll get that shot at what I've always hungered for.


----------



## rosco (27 Feb 2007)

waited three and a half years...
...if you want it it will come if not...
Cheers Rossco


----------

